# Need Some Advice - MA National Guard



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Recently I have been more interested in the possibility of the National Guard, part-time. I work full time, go to school half time, and was looking at the NG for a part time income.

Most interested in 31B MP MOS.

What are people's experiences with this? I am interested in hearing any advice.


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

The Military Police MOS is great but keep in mind that as a member of the Guard you will be called up to active duty. A few of the guys I work with have done 2 tours of duty. Great for your Veterans Benefits, and to get some education paid this will help out the pay is not the real reason you go into the Service. Get some experience and get the Vets Preference for up coming jobs when you get out. I was a former MP with the 95B10 Mos until they changed it (MOS) did 3 years active duty and 1 year in the guard. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

MP is a great MOS. Be ready to spend time in foreign lands, especially the hostile kind. MPs are highly utilized by the Army. I will say this, make school a priority. Don't say later. Get it done. It may help you as a civilian and you'll get promotion points from it in the Army.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Eagle13 said:


> Recently I have been more interested in the possibility of the National Guard, part-time. I work full time, go to school half time, and was looking at the NG for a part time income.
> 
> Most interested in 31B MP MOS.
> 
> What are people's experiences with this? I am interested in hearing any advice.


I was an MP in the reserves. It was a great expierience that included an Iraq tour. Plus the MP's have tons of specialty schools (MPI, PSD, SRT, Hostage Negotiator, etc.)

I chose the reserves because I had no desire to be activated to fill sandbags in local emergencies or be activated to guard the airports. It may sound selfish, but at the time, Iif I was activated, I wanted it to be somewhere other than home and I wanted it to count towards active duty time under federal and state veteran's laws, which state guard activations don't always do.

Check out these past threads:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/67490-joining-military-college-degree.html
http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/74823-police-officer-joining-military.html
http://www.masscops.com/forums/getting-job/69047-national-guard-going-hurt-my-chances.html
http://www.masscops.com/forums/getting-job/67171-military-police-part-time.html


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

PM me I have all the info you want to know.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Also consider the Air National Guard Security Forces. The Air Force Security Forces are the military police of the Air Force. This is not a shot at the Army but many former Army National Guardsmen end up crossing over into the blue and into the Air National Guard. I'm sure they have their reasons.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I appreciate all the input from everyone! I look forward to hearing more and getting some details. Thank you all!!!


----------

